# script photoshop



## resolution (3 Février 2017)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Pour mon travail, j'aurai besoin de pouvoir faire sur des images sous photoshop, une sélection 
rapide mais très précise de pixels par exemple un gris  (rvb: 133,133,133) .
A votre avis peut-on à l'aide d'un script réaliser cette sélection, sachant que je devrais pouvoir faire
un changement sur d'autres scripts ayant la même formulation pour d'autres couleurs très précises. 
Etant vraiment débutant je n'ai pas encore la possibilité pour pouvoir formuler correctement un script.
Aussi, si une aimable personne peut me donner quelques tuyaux, afin que je puisse comprendre la
démarche à suivre , je l'en remercie par avance.

bonne journée à tous


----------

